# How high is too high to drive?



## FruityBud (Feb 21, 2011)

A Colorado Springs area state lawmaker is proposing a new law the would quantify how much marijuana is too much to drive.

House Bill 1261 would allow a person who drives with a tetrahydrocannabinols (THC) blood content of 5 nanograms or more to be charged with driving under the influence.

In our balanced coverage, we found that not everyone likes the bill.

Medical marijuana advocates say the bill's sponsors, Republican Representative Mark Waller and Democrat Claire Levy, are inventing a crisis of high drivers.

Rep. Waller says, "I think this is an important bill it's an important public safety issue for the state of Colorado, as marijuana use goes up the number of people using marijuana and driving automobiles goes up as well and we certainly need to protect our streets."

Mary McNeely, a Springs area medical marijuana advocate says, "people should not be driving impaired whether it's on medical cannabis, alcohol or Percacet, my concern is that the 5 nanograms seems like an arbitrary number."

Rep. Waller says the five nanograms was recommended by Denver area doctors and lawyers.

And, he says, one in five car accidents in Colorado has a marijuana impaired driver at fault.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5vnvfcf*


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this is b.s. I know that your ability to drive while high is different for everyone. If your new to smoking I can see where it would impair your ability to drive, however for pros like myself, it does not. While on long distance drives when I start to feel like I'm falling asleep a couple hits will perk me back up for an hour or so. I cant remember the last time I drove without being high, and haven't been in an accident since 1985, this happened before I started smoking on a regular basis.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

its a losing battle, we should just accept that there will be penalties for driving while using MJ, you cant preach its medicinal benefits and the say it doesnt affect me.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 21, 2011)

Guess any number is a decent number if your so bad at driving that you get pulled over or in an accident.
Just like with alcohol. No difference.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Guess any number is a decent number if your so bad at driving that you get pulled over or in an accident.
> Just like with alcohol. No difference.


 
Its not just like alcohol, alcohol greatly impairs your reaction times and your ability to make good decisions. If you get someone drunk and someone else high I guarantee the high person will do much better in physical tests.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2011)

Most who smoke and drive,,drive so slow,,, who cares.:48:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 21, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Its not just like alcohol, alcohol greatly impairs your reaction times and your ability to make good decisions. If you get someone drunk and someone else high I guarantee the high person will do much better in physical tests.



Is just like alcohol. And a persons ability to control under the influence of any product.
I cant drive a lick having some Benedryl. But have driven 40 years with alcohol and no issue. 
Its why they have warnings about machinery on medicine. Some cant operate, but the majority operate just fine. 
Under the influence is under the influence.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have been driving "40 years with alcohol" you have been lucky. 
I would not ride with you if you had been drinking. I would drive with Nova after he smoked. Are you a he Nova?

I feel comfortable driving under the influence of pot if I am *not* too stoned. I will not drive if I am loaded. Never had an accident yet, knocking on wood now.
my 2 cents.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 21, 2011)

You want to know whats really going on with this?!  Revenue.  

The average DUI in the state of Colorado costs the person (for a first offense) $10,000.  Thats court fees, mandatory classes, fines, reinstatement fees, blow&go rental fees, insurance requirements etc. etc.

In the past 5 years the state has given out 30% more DUI's than EVER BEFORE.  This is not due to an increase in drunk drivers.  This has to do with police officers "stalking" bars and restraunts to generate revenue for their departments.  They don't make as much on speeding tickets.  

So needless to say I think this is a bunch of C-R-A-P-O-L-A!  

This state needs to quick trying to make a buck "coming and going" on the whole mmj scene.  

YOU CAN HAVE THE FRONT RANGE AND ALL THE POLITICIANS.  COME OUT WEST AND YOU CAN PRY MY GUN AND MY LEGAL MEDICATION FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS.  Grr....


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

if there stalking bars and nailing people above the limit, then good for them. JMO


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

All mind altering medications say "use care when operating a car or dangerous machinery" but you can be busted if you show imparement while driving without a blood or urine test. That's all that is needed, imo.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> If you have been driving "40 years with alcohol" you have been lucky.
> I would not ride with you if you had been drinking. I would drive with Nova after he smoked. Are you a he Nova?
> 
> I feel comfortable driving under the influence of pot if I am *not* too stoned. I will not drive if I am loaded. Never had an accident yet, knocking on wood now.
> my 2 cents.


 
Yes, I'm a he!!LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2011)

Nova probably never leaves the driveway,,just thinks he does.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

Duh.............I.........ahhhh..........forgot what I was gonna say? :confused2: :stoned::hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> If you have been driving "40 years with alcohol" you have been lucky.
> I would not ride with you if you had been drinking. I would drive with Nova after he smoked. Are you a he Nova?
> 
> I feel comfortable driving under the influence of pot if I am *not* too stoned. I will not drive if I am loaded. Never had an accident yet, knocking on wood now.
> my 2 cents.



Its not lucky. Im not an addict or abuser of anything. 
For example. I see nothing wrong in playing a round of golf, then relaxin in the clubhouse with a beer or 2 before driving home.
Not like Im pounding a fifth of Beam while flying down the highway.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky. I live close enough so that when I'm high on either booze or weed, it's less than $10 for a taxi to anywhere I would want to go.

If I get high at the house and want to hit a bar or go downtown, I pay for the taxi. I figure $20 round trip is WAY better than $10,000 for them to catch me trying to get away with it in my own car.

Plus, I don't have to worry about how much I've had. I just party until I feel like going home again and get another taxi.

I only do it about once or twice a month, so it's not like it hurts my wallet.

I've lived in some cities tho' where  the cab ride would be a stupid cost like $30 each way. I'd just stay home then or get a friend who isn't toasted to give me a ride one way or the other.

My way makes me sleep better at night. No way could I afford a DUI.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a difference between medicating and getting sloshed befor getting in the car to drive.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 21, 2011)

What is 5 Nanograms anyway as how many joints.?? **** I a Chronic Smoker all day and I drive just fine.. never had a problem.. knock on wood


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 21, 2011)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What is 5 Nanograms anyway?


 
If Nana has 10 grams and she gives you 5, she has 5 Nanagrams left for her to fire up!  :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been smoking/driving for quite a number of years.  In 2010 a friend from Cali visited me and brought some homegrown.  We toked at a drive in movie for a few hours and then it was time to drive home.  I kid you not, I had a hard time driving.  I did indeed feel like I was drunk.  Wayyy drunk, even though I'd been drinking water all night..  I didn't enjoy maneuvering along that highway one little bit, and was quite glad and even more greatful, to get home.

I think its a judgement call.  But I do believe you can be too high to drive.  It happened to me, and I never thought I'd see the day.  But guess what- I did.

Be careful.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 21, 2011)

I honestly enjoy a nice scenic bone ride once in awhile. I can do lots of things better or just as well while stoned IMO. As far as drinking and driving, a buzz without a doubt impairs ones ability to drive.I would feel safer to take the stoned ride home over the booze buzzed ride any day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll have to quit for a year to pass that test


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 21, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> If Nana has 10 grams and she gives you 5, she has 5 Nanagrams left for her to fire up!  :smoke1:





LMAO StoneyBud..!! so it just 5 grams of weed a day.? That be hard to limit myself to 5 Nanograms a day when I roll Blunts..
new law means jail will be fill with Driving under the influnce of Marijuana amount 5 Nanograms or more over..!!! LOL


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 22, 2011)

I am more of a threat to the road if I drive not high.


----------



## dazeddd (Feb 22, 2011)

I know there are probably a lot of people out there (especially those who don't smoke) that would look down upon me for saying this (not that I care, it's my abilities that I'm confident in, not yours) but driving is probably one of my favorite things to do when I'm high. I drive a 5-spd too, and naturally I'm all about my ride, that's another one of my hobbies.

I feel like the buzz of a bowl or a rip off a pipe will give me a solid buzz for at least 15-30 min. A blunt, just give me a few minutes to allow me to bask in the high, and then I'm straight. If I get in the car and drive after I smoke, I at least remember how to check my mirrors for other cars coming around, how to stay between the lines, and I also know how to obey stop signs and the colors of street lights. Anybody should know how to do this.

I do find myself going a tad bit slow, or just cruising, as opposed to when I'm sober. The best thing is some people would say "you're endangering other people while driving high" but when I go out and drive, it's usually between the hours of 12-4 am, and where I live, the roads are open and sometimes I go without seeing anybody else out on the road. I usually have the streets to myself! =)


----------



## dazeddd (Feb 22, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I am more of a threat to the road if I drive not high.


 
hahaha


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 22, 2011)

its not a question as to whether you can drive high or not, its just that MJ is being considered a medication more and more, driving while high will come with penalties just like alcohol and prescription drugs.


----------



## dazeddd (Feb 22, 2011)

very true dman, I got away with the actual topic. Just how it goes for me.

My very own #1 rule, do your business and leave it at the crib/property your at. I never carry anything just to have it in my car and I'm sure a lot of you are the same.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

You can be too high to drive, too tired to drive, too stressed to drive, too distracted to drive. But mostly I find that people are basically too stupid too drive.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Growdude (Feb 22, 2011)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What is 5 Nanograms anyway as how many joints.?? **** I a Chronic Smoker all day and I drive just fine.. never had a problem.. knock on wood


 
5 billionth of a gram,  If you've even seen weed your over the limit.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there even an accurate test for how high you are? THC stays in your bloodstream so how can they tell when or how much you've smoked? I watched a guy get arrested after a roadside test that he passed easily, but they saw him take a (1) hit of crappy brown ditch-weed and assumed he was high.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Ozzy:   Passive Inhalation
Urine levels of 5 ng/ml have been reported from passive inhalation. One recent survey indicated that one subject in a passive inhalation experiment achieved a level of 23 ng/ml. This is unusual, but points out the usefulness of higher cutoff levels such as 50 ng/ml. The higher 50 ng/ml level eliminates the possibility of passive inhalation, is a level of very high reliability, and indicates more recent use
__________________
So even if your in the room with a smoker your gonna show that 5ng.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2011)

I will just carry Doughnuts around just in case I get pulled over,,that way I have something to bargain with.


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant speak for everybody but you can be to high to drive. It has happened to me only once but it happened. I was driving along after smoking some really really great tasting smooth grass. All of a sudden I felt like everything was rushing up on me and I got tunnel vision for a few seconds. I was wigged out all the way home to. To make it worse I was pulling a trailer with a tractor and brush hog on it. I know for a fact you can be to high to drive. Having said all that, I routinely drive after smoking. I only had that one episode.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 22, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I will just carry Doughnuts around just in case I get pulled over,,that way I have something to bargain with.


As long as you don't drive far enough to get the munchines and polish them off that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> As long as you don't drive far enough to get the munchines and polish them off that sounds like a good plan.


 
Right,,have doughnut all in my beard.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 22, 2011)

"How high is too high to drive"?

If you can't find your car in the parking lot, you are too high to drive....especially if the parking lot is your driveway.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 23, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> 5 billionth of a gram,  If you've even seen weed your over the limit.



I look out my window and I see weeds all the time and I Don't any satisfaction knowing I got mow it down..  
I would be Way over the limit if I had to be giving a 5 billionth THC test :hubba:..


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 23, 2011)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I would be Way over the limit if I had to be giving a 5 billionth THC test.


 
IMO, I think if every person in the entire USA were given a THC test right this second, about 20% of the entire population would fail it.

Maybe even more than that!

Let's see....20% of 300 million is 60 million people....ya think?

I know, the *government* (snicker) says there are about 15-20 million I think...they haven't got a clue.


----------

